# Further concerns with Medical limitation and rejection....



## edmonton (7 Jan 2006)

In October I posted that i had received a letter stating that I had been assigned medical limitations for left shoulder and ankle injuries.  I was able to appeal the limitations by providing a declaration of fitness from my family doctor.  I would like to say that this was enough to successfully win the appeal however that is not the case.

This week I received notice from Ottawa requiring a detailed assessment from my orthopaedic surgeon. I am writing because currently I am in Petawawa and my application to the CF is through Edmonton, and am wondering if I must return to the same surgeon and physiotherapist who addressed these injuries nearly ten years ago.  I have sent email to my recruiting med tech in Edmonton but perhaps someone can direct comment to my situation quicker through the forum, i expect it will take some time before i will get ahold of my medtech.

further, I undertsand the need for the CF to ensure their applicants meet common enrollment standards, but this is becoming increasingly frustrating,I am fit and have passed the enrollment fitness test. Had i known i needed more than just a family doctors clearance i would have done so in Edmonton in October.  Now I'm worried the fiscal year will begin again and my chosen trades will fill and be closed again, leaving me waiting for another year.


----------



## Sf2 (7 Jan 2006)

If you are permanent in Petawawa for now, get your application file transferred to the nearest Ontario recruiting centre.  Then ask them about what to do about your medical limitations.


----------



## edmonton (11 Jan 2006)

So my medtech has informed me that i can see any orthpaedic surgeon of my choice.  Unfotunately the waiting list to see a surgeon in my area is up to 6 months, and transferring my application to ottawa or petawawa won't really be beneficial to me as i am returning to edmonton within the year, and i want to get in from edmonton.  i was wondering if theres some way to get in to see a surgeon a lot quicker than 6 months, if i wait that long certain parts of my application will have expired, i applied in april 2005.  i suggest to other applicants that you lie about any old injuries that no longer affect your physical ability, if your fit theres no reason to disclose injuries that have make no difference today, or else you could end up in a simliar situation to me.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jan 2006)

The only way to get things done faster here is to go to the US and pay for it......isn't our system just grand?


----------



## beach_bum (11 Jan 2006)

edmonton said:
			
		

> i suggest to other applicants that you lie about any old injuries that no longer affect your physical ability, if your fit theres no reason to disclose injuries that have make no difference today, or else you could end up in a simliar situation to me.



It is an offense to lie.  This will only get you in trouble.  Very poor form!  Do NOT take his advice.


----------



## Cansky (11 Jan 2006)

edmonton said:
			
		

> So my medtech has informed me that i can see any orthpaedic surgeon of my choice.  Unfotunately the waiting list to see a surgeon in my area is up to 6 months, and transferring my application to ottawa or petawawa won't really be beneficial to me as i am returning to edmonton within the year, and i want to get in from edmonton.  i was wondering if theres some way to get in to see a surgeon a lot quicker than 6 months, if i wait that long certain parts of my application will have expired, i applied in april 2005.  i suggest to other applicants that you lie about any old injuries that no longer affect your physical ability, if your fit theres no reason to disclose injuries that have make no difference today, or else you could end up in a simliar situation to me.





			
				beach_bum said:
			
		

> It is an offense to lie.  This will only get you in trouble.  Very poor form!  Do NOT take his advice.



Take this advice seriously.  I have seen fit soldiers be medically released for lieing about thier medical conditions on enrollment.  It falls under the title of irregular enrollment.


----------



## edmonton (12 Jan 2006)

I do not have a medical condition, I broke my collarbone 8 years ago and an ankle 3 years ago. Both healed quickly and neither injuries have any bearing at all on my fitness or ability today- I continue to play rugby and aman avid climber. had I known I would be denied entrance on the basis of these past injuries I would have never said anything about it, and I have provided documentation from my own physician, a sports med doctor and the physiotherapist I visited in the past stating that i meet the common enrollment standard and am physically fit. It's not lying if theres no bearing on your performance or ability today. Enough said.

And Bruce, lucky me I am paying for my assessment as Alberta Health doesn't cover second party assessments or refferals because technically I do not have an ongoing medical condition that requires treatment, i just need a surgeon to say I'm fit. I got no worries about the money though, just the waiting time.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Jan 2006)

_had I known I would be denied entrance on the basis of these past injuries I would have never said anything about it, _ 

And if you had you would have provided false information and if discovered you would have been released as an irregular enrolment.  It all sounds so simple to lie doesn't but I guarantee it will come back and bit you in the ass.


----------



## edmonton (12 Jan 2006)

thank you kincanucks but I am not trying to open a can of worms, the comments are solely borne out of my frustration with the enrollment process.  Given that I am healthy and have not experienced reoccurence of these injuries i doubt it would be discovered that i failed to disclose information during my enrollment.  fortunately i did not lie and did fully disclose my entire medical history with the recruiting medical officer so when i am able to provide a detailed current assessment from an orthopaedic surgeon i will have no fear of being released in the future from an irregular enrollment.


----------



## Jaxson (12 Jan 2006)

"thank you kincanucks but I am not trying to open a can of worms, the comments are solely borne out of my frustration with the enrollment process. "

I will guarentee you that you are not the only person here who is frustrated or angered by the recruiting system, but it is how it is for your own benefit, telling the truth is the right thing to do even if it causes you much grief at the present place in time. Goodluck and hope you dont have to wait the 6 months to get looked at, either way look at this as more time to better prepare yourself.


----------



## edmonton (13 Jan 2006)

thank you Jaxson,

the kind words are appreciated.


----------

